
WECO: A transparent nonprofit Reddit Alternative - e1ven
https://www.weco.io/b/root/wall
======
Syntaf
Sites like this pop up every week. What's different about WECO?

It's always the same story, a new site popups up claiming to be a perfect
reddit alternative, yet brings nothing new to the table beyond the promise of
"we have better morals!".

Fast forward a month, the site has failed to generate a community (what would
drive people to switch?) and instead has attracted the dark corners of the web
and become Voat 2.0/3.0/X.0

